# First Time With Our Chickens!



## Hope A. (Dec 5, 2014)

We let the chickens out to free range for the first time yesterday with our LGD Angel. I was worried at first, but she did great! She actually is watching our other dog around the chickens, to make sure he behaved properly. She would pick up the leash and gently pull him away.

Today when we let them out, she was protecting them. I am so happy!






We didn't get any pictures of her with them.  Also no pictures of her grabbing Rangers leash and pulling him away, though we did get a short video. She is such a wonderful dog!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2014)

Yay!
Cannot imagine having a LGD not trained to poultry.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2014)

Good for you and good for Angel!!!  That is awesome!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope A. said:


> We let the chickens out to free range for the first time yesterday with our LGD Angel. I was worried at first, but she did great! She actually is watching our other dog around the chickens, to make sure he behaved properly. She would pick up the leash and gently pull him away.
> 
> Today when we let them out, she was protecting them. I am so happy!
> 
> ...


Hi Hope!
How exciting! How old is your Angel?  Our Maremma puppy is almost 7 weeks. We are waiting until she is 16 weeks to get her from the breeder. She isn't being exposed to chickens now, but that is one of the first thing we will do after we bring her home. I know she will do fine. 

Baymule did an awesome job retraining her Pyre to guard chickens, and now you are having a good experience. So I am looking forward to working with our pup.  

LOVE that Angel gently pulled Ranger by his leash, to redirect him.  That is so cool!


----------



## Hope A. (Dec 6, 2014)

Devonviolet said:


> Hi Hope!
> How exciting! How old is your Angel?  Our Maremma puppy is almost 7 weeks. We are waiting until she is 16 weeks to get her from the breeder. She isn't being exposed to chickens now, but that is one of the first thing we will do after we bring her home. I know she will do fine.
> 
> Baymule did an awesome job retraining her Pyre to guard chickens, and now you are having a good experience. So I am looking forward to working with our pup.
> ...


That is great about your new puppy! Angel is 1 year old. We got her at 9 months. She previously had a little trouble with chickens, because she was very exuberant and liked to play with them. That's why I was so worried. We really were surprised at how calmly she took it! 

~Hope


----------

